# Sublime=greatest band ever



## dc1994 (Dec 13, 2009)

I love just chillin out, smokin a bowl and listening to sublime. Anyone else partake in the enjoyment of this band?


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 13, 2009)

santeria is one of the greatest tunes of all time


smoke two joints is pretty ace as well, and pawn shop.

good shout


----------



## rmckenz85 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sublime rules!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 13, 2009)

If there's a Sublime support group let me know. I don't want 12 steps though, just happy stepping.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

April 26th, 1992,
there was a riot on the streets,
tell me where were you?
You were sittin' home watchin' your TV,
while I was paticipatin' in some anarchy.

First spot we hit it was my liqour store.
I finally got all that alcohol I can't afford.
With red lights flashin' time to retire,
And then we turned that liquor store into a structure fire.

Next stop we hit it was the music shop,
It only took one brick to make that window drop.
Finally we got our own p.a.
Where do you think I got this guitar that you're hearing today?
Hey!

Never doin no time

When we returned to the pad to unload everything,
It dawned on me that I need new home furnishings.
So once again we filled the van until it was full,
since that day my livin' room's never been more comfortable.

Cause everybody in the hood has had it up to here,
It's getting harder and harder and harder each and every year.

Some kids went in a store with thier mother,
I saw her when she came out she was gettin some pampers.

They said it was for the black man,
they said it was for the mexican,
and not for the white man.

But if you look at the streets it wasn't about Rodney King,
It's bout this fucked up situation and these fucked up police.
It's about coming up and staying on top
and screamin' 187 on a mother fuckin' cop.
It's not written on the paper it's on the wall.
National guard??!
Smoke from all around,


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

I have some related new music I can offer up if it might help. But I want the same returned in kind and don't want to do it if nobody's even going to play the stuff.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

westop said:


> If your talking about slightly stoopid dont even bother, they dont come close. Nothing nowadays in that genre compares to sublime.


Dear Captain Obvious

Hello, 

I bring you greetings from the planet suck my balls...

We kindly encourage you to do better first if though duth choose to call us an idiot.

thank you
The Victims


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

westop said:


>


Just because Dave Chappel is funny doesn't make your response any slicker, a little work is in order there but that's not really the point. Your comment would be taken as an insult to anyone who gave a shit about Sublime's music and maybe you can't tell how you called me an idiot by saying what you said but I'll be the first to rub your little nose in the wet spot you left and show you.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

You really are that stupid aren't you? Not a personal attack, a question. Do you see the little warning in my sig?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

westop said:


> [youtube]hoJNdRdGxWs[/youtube]


That's a classic but not everyone wants to listen to the same great stuff 24/7 no matter what. It's ironic that you preemptively stopped me from showing you something you already have seen supposedly and then just show us shit everyone's already seen.

[Youtube]FbZEqmqpVyM[/Youtube]

Get the idea yet?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

I orginally offered RELATED music Sublime lovers might enjoy, instead you are just an ungrateful prick about it.

I'm not giving you shit now jerkoff, go find your own new music.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok grandpa, it was never as good as the old days, we know.
http://soundcloud.com/processrebel/the-pimp-ft-infinity
http://soundcloud.com/johnbrownsbody/johnbrownsbody-06v1-conqueringheartdub-beatpeace
http://soundcloud.com/baby-arm-sound-system/baby-arm-meets-encyclopedia-brown-in-a-deep-space-odyssey









.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 14, 2009)

Sublime are good.
But, the best band in the world? Really?
You need to open your horizons a little before you make up your mind as to whether something is "the greatest".
Mr Bungle are are one band that shows us there is a hell of of lot more you can do with jazz/hardcore/etc than add some brass intruments & play good - albeit pretty standard - music.

Of other genres of music, there are COUNTLESS bands & musicians that make sublime look seriously weak. You may not dig those genres, but, if you're not just a fanboy; you will admit that these musicians are more talented in almost every manner. Fuck, most bands I listen to you couldn't even genre-ize them, most original bands don't take labels very well. You know why? Because they haver made music that is entirely unique.
Daughters being just one example.

I am a Sublime fan, but that was when I was a teenager - my taste has evolved, so has music in general.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 14, 2009)

DogFacedDemon said:


> Sublime are good.
> But, the best band in the world? Really?
> You need to open your horizons a little before you make up your mind as to whether something is "the greatest".
> Mr Bungle are are one band that shows us there is a hell of of lot more you can do with jazz/hardcore/etc than add some brass intruments & play good - albeit pretty standard - music.
> ...


 
why you tryin to dog on ppl that believe that sublime is the gratest? i like them because i can chill to the music maybe thats why they may be the best to me. everyone has their own so dont bash man.


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 14, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> why you tryin to dog on ppl that believe that sublime is the gratest? i like them because i can chill to the music maybe thats why they may be the best to me. everyone has their own so dont bash man.



Did you not read the couple of posts before mine? I don't think I was particularly harsh, either. I like sublime, I remarked that they were good at least twice. Some people are just acting all high & mighty for listening to an ok band & have insulted other people posting music.
I bash only the bashers. I mean no harms. Plus, I'm baked now - I think I'll be able to get a grip on my undying rage.
Peace & love.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 14, 2009)

respect an peace then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

damn westop how many threads am i gonna see you trollin through today lol 

sublime were a great band defined a stoner long beach movement if you like, 

greatest band of all time is subjective. greatest band ever probably the stones, beatles or queen


----------



## tebor (Dec 14, 2009)

Sublime= best cover band ever.


----------



## forright88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sublime is definitely one of my favorite bands. As a matter of fact my wallet has the sublime sun logo on it. the reprise version of what i got might be one of the greatest songs of all time


----------



## d.s.m. (Feb 11, 2010)

Sublime. You get it or you don't. 

I feel bad for those that don't.


----------



## jzza (Feb 11, 2010)

i enjoy smoking up with some sublime playing, one of the best bands to get high while listening to. santeria, saw red, smoke two joints...all of em! great songs. rip brad.


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 13, 2010)

I do love sublime


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Feb 14, 2010)

RIP Brad Nowell



the acousty album is terrific.

and the greatful dead cover... 'Scarlet Begonias' is def. my fav. song that and STP.

Such a fun band to jam out too.


Ive been slowly but surely saving up for a Sublime sun tattoo.. cant wait.


Yea, i dont really get how people can have a problem w/ someone else favorite band. Art is interpretation and preference. One mans piece of garbage is anothers treasure. 


Sublime is SUBLIME. With that i will you leave you all with the definition of the term ...

the *sublime* is the quality of greatness or vast magnitude, whether physical, moral, intellectual, metaphysical, aesthetic, spiritual or artistic. The term especially refers to a greatness with which nothing else can be compared and which is beyond all possibility of calculation, measurement or imitation.


lol took that from wiki.. haha


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 14, 2010)

There was a riot in the streets tell me where were you?


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

dude i grew up with sublime and 311 and tons of music after bradley died they made a few bands 

check out LONGBEACH DUB ALLSTARS band after bradey its bomb as well


----------



## Inlovewithapothead (Feb 24, 2010)

Smoke 2 joints definitely a good song


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 24, 2010)

Inlovewithapothead said:


> Smoke 2 joints definitely a good song


yea it is but its more of a radio song and not a sublime original

songs i personally like alot BY SUBLIME ARE

LITTEL DISTRICT

NEW SONG 

BADFISH

STP

those are songs u wont hear on the radio much exept maybe bad fish but but over all sublime is a great band i love em to pieces lol


----------



## Antny420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sublime is my favorite band i nthe world.Nothin makes me happier than joints and live sublime


----------



## XxTwoJointsxX (Feb 25, 2010)

Man i've always loved Sublime, was at the peak of lovin em when Bradley kopped it, been my tag, of sorts, ever since....

40oz to freedom was a great album and its never too far from my cd player, whether you like 'em or hate 'em or indifferent to the matter, music's music man, it's all there for our enjoyment, 

light up a doob and enjoy some '89 vision off the Black Album

peace


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 25, 2010)

sublime great band but hardly best. i like cypress hill better


----------



## Zeplike (Feb 25, 2010)

stonedoutcam said:


> yea it is but its more of a radio song and not a sublime original
> 
> songs i personally like alot BY SUBLIME ARE
> 
> ...


I agree and those are great songs, I hate the over played ones too.
I have to point out though that little district isn't an original either...even though they may have done it better 

[youtube]o49zOugJTnM[/youtube]


----------



## God's Balls (Feb 25, 2010)

Their bass lines were their secret weapon.


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 25, 2010)

Zeplike said:


> I agree and those are great songs, I hate the over played ones too.
> I have to point out though that little district isn't an original either...even though they may have done it better
> 
> [youtube]o49zOugJTnM[/youtube]


 i knew that just its bomb as shit haha im a huge sublime fan its my next tatoo i just got a 311 done 2 weeks ago 


i also love long beach dub allstars 

not a big fan of long beach short bus though


----------



## God's Balls (Feb 25, 2010)

stonedoutcam said:


> i knew that just its bomb as shit haha im a huge sublime fan its my next tatoo i just got a 311 done 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> i also love long beach dub allstars
> ...


That first LBDAS album was classic. Remember the CD art? The buttered artichoke? There's a tattoo, now.


----------



## Killing4theLord (Feb 25, 2010)

stonedoutcam said:


> dude i grew up with sublime and 311 and tons of music after bradley died they made a few bands
> 
> check out LONGBEACH DUB ALLSTARS band after bradey its bomb as well


 Please dont compare Long Beach and 311 to Sublime. Bradley could make you cry damn near. Sublime despite the fact I havent listened to them in a long time,In my opinion is in the discussion of the best of this generation


----------



## Zeplike (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah he was one of the few vocalists that could make me physically feel the emotion of a song, like a rush of cold water down my back or something, it's hard to explain though...


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 27, 2010)

Killing4theLord said:


> Please dont compare Long Beach and 311 to Sublime. Bradley could make you cry damn near. Sublime despite the fact I havent listened to them in a long time,In my opinion is in the discussion of the best of this generation


i didnt compare them bro i said check em out ok ?

i grew up with sublime ikn my sublime im not just another radio sublime fan oh i love what i got i love santeria those are great songs but there the ones brought up by pplz who have only heard sublime on the radio 
i actually listen to sublime 
i got ripped songs from back in the day on my ipod

i love bradley and lui and sublime so dont think im comparing

lbdas is still good cant ever compare to bradley ,but still a chill vibe and thats what i like in my smoke room


----------

